# Need someone with dogs for Saturday rabbits.



## bubbafowler (Feb 7, 2017)

I have 4_5 guys that i had lined up for a hunt this Saturday. My buddy that i normally hunt with has older dogs. One of them recently died so he doesn't want to run this weekend. Anyone with dogs want to run my land in luthersville this Saturday? I have a 110 acre tract and a 150 acre tract less than a mile away. The smaller tract it loaded with rabbits both sage and swamp rabbits. The bigger tract is mainly swampy with only the bucks. Only want the handler and maybe one helper. Don't want a crew. Please PM if interested. I've been hunting with rabbit dogs since I was a kid. I and my guys understand rabbits and beagles.


----------



## Rulo (Feb 7, 2017)

bubbafowler said:


> I have 4_5 guys that i had lined up for a hunt this Saturday. My buddy that i normally hunt with has older dogs. One of them recently died so he doesn't want to run this weekend. Anyone with dogs want to run my land in luthersville this Saturday? I have a 110 acre tract and a 150 acre tract less than a mile away. The smaller tract it loaded with rabbits both sage and swamp rabbits. The bigger tract is mainly swampy with only the bucks. Only want the handler and maybe one helper. Don't want a crew. Please PM if interested. I've been hunting with rabbit dogs since I was a kid. I and my guys understand rabbits and beagles.



Frankly,,,,,,,,,. Hounds that know what they are doing are to valuable  (priceless) to risk getting shot by first time (the 4-5 buddies, not you) rabbit hunters.


----------



## bubbafowler (Feb 7, 2017)

We all hunt several times a year. No one is novice. The guy we normally run with has simply decided not to run. No one is novice. Matter of fact I actually have two beagles myself but unfortunately they won't hunt. That why in hoping someone with beagles will PM and get my number to call and at least speak with me. Instead of assuming no one knows how to hunt.


----------



## Dbender (Feb 8, 2017)

What is a sage rabbit?


----------



## bubbafowler (Feb 9, 2017)

A sage rabbit is a small rabbit that typically stays in the sage and the briars. Some refer to them as cottontails. A swamp rabbit or what some call a buck rabbit are the bigger rabbits that live around water. A sage rabbit will run fast and will typically run a circle. A swamp rabbit will typically run slower and run up and down a creek, often swimming back and forth to throw a dog off.

Swamp rabbit
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swamp_rabbit

Sage rabbit
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eastern_cottontail


----------



## specialk (Feb 9, 2017)

to add to BF's post here is a sheet i got from Ga DNR a few years back.......


----------



## cornboy (Feb 10, 2017)

Sage rabbit . That's a new name to me for cottontails


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Feb 11, 2017)

My grandaddy used to always ask me if I had run any "buck rabbits"? I always called them "swampers". What I would give to hear him ask me that one more time.


----------



## Southern Cyote (Feb 12, 2017)

I used to hunt with an old man named Mr tullis that lived in Auburn Ga. He never kept his dogs in A pen he had no dog box and his old dodge truck didnt have A tailgate.  Every once in a while we would get A raddit that had  more  brown than the rest and he would say "Thats A woods raddit".  He called those raddits down in south Georgia blue bellies and used the term sage raddits. He kept and ran beagles till he was 90 years old toted 16 gauge browning shotgun that was as old as he was. The only time i ever herd him cuss was over A dog. Didnt matter what kind of story he told you adout the oldays it always end it with,you sure could get a good set of mules back then.  
                          RIP Mr T


----------

